# Fracking- not the best thing since sliced bread



## Dot Com (May 8, 2014)

Given the seething hatred conservative business seems to have for federal regs (see- OSHA, EPA, etc...) wonder what % of them are disposing of fracking waste properly?  Seems the company below MIGHT have been trying to properly dispose of it but...

Fracking Truck Sets Off Radiation Alarm At Landfill - Forbes


> A truck carrying drill cuttings from a hydraulic fracturing pad in the Marcellus Shale was rejected by a Pennsylvania landfill Friday after it set off a radiation alarm, according to published reports. The truck was emitting gamma radiation from radium 226 at almost ten times the level permitted at the landfill.


----------



## boedicca (May 8, 2014)

Dot Com thinks we should only do things that are 100% risk free.

The real world doesn't work that way, bub.


----------



## Dot Com (May 8, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Dot Com thinks we should only do things that are 100% risk free.
> 
> The real world doesn't work that way, bub.



so a little radiation foisted onto the public is ok when it comes to for-profit companies. Why don't they pay the people up-front for harming them (us?)?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

Big fucking deal. Can't you find something worthwhile to troll on about?


----------



## Dot Com (May 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Big fucking deal. Can't you find something worthwhile to troll on about?



 

dumping radioactive waste into a landfill is (in your words) no "big fucking deal"?  

From the OP source:



> &#8220;Long-term exposure to radium increases the risk of developing several diseases. Inhaled or ingested radium increases the risk of developing such diseases as lymphoma, bone cancer, and diseases that affect the formation of blood, such as leukemia and aplastic anemia. These effects usually take years to develop. External exposure to radium&#8217;s gamma radiation increases the risk of cancer to varying degrees in all tissues and organs.&#8221;
> 
> Radium is a well known contaminant in fracking operations, particularly in the Marcellus Shale formation.


----------



## RandomVariable (May 8, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Dot Com thinks we should only do things that are 100% risk free.
> 
> The real world doesn't work that way, bub.



That one was so completely and totally neg reppable I had to do it. First one of RV's career. Grats.


----------



## RandomVariable (May 8, 2014)

I realize you anti-planet people are a little science challenged but are any one of you aware what gamma radiation does to the human body, or any creature's body for that matter. I could post some really gruesome photos if needed. (I won't, but I could.) That guy driving the truck probably has the life expectancy of about seven more years.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Big fucking deal. Can't you find something worthwhile to troll on about?
> ...



Hey, freak show- fluids  and cuttings emit a fraction of that of a typical chest x-ray. 
The bells went off, the truck was turned away. *yawn*

More insignificant boogy-man bullshit from the Leftist.


----------



## RGR (May 8, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Given the seething hatred conservative business seems to have for federal regs (see- OSHA, EPA, etc...) wonder what % of them are disposing of fracking waste properly?  Seems the company below MIGHT have been trying to properly dispose of it but...
> 
> Fracking Truck Sets Off Radiation Alarm At Landfill - Forbes
> 
> ...



This actually happens quite often with drill cuttings nowadays. There are specific procedures for solids control at well sites, sounds like someone didn't follow them to remediate NORM.


----------



## Dot Com (May 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



so what did they end up doing w/ the refused offending radioactive material?  Did they "Bundy" it? (dump it on public property)


----------



## RGR (May 8, 2014)

> so what did they do w/ the offending radiactive material? Did they "Bundy" it? (dump it on public property)



Back in the bad old days it never left location. Buried when the pits were filled in.

Carting the stuff around is just silly, but people think "disposing" of something have to involve carting it around the countryside for some reason to "properly" handle itjust idiot make work from people who have never drilled a well in their lives.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



 

_Chemung County, NY officials have released a report they commissioned from an independent certified health physicist that show levels of radiation in the Marcellus Shale drill cuttings coming from Pennsylvania Marcellus drilling operations to the Chemung County landfill are well below U.S. Environmental Protection Agency standards for radiation._

Radiation Testing Shows Marcellus Shale Drill Cuttings are Safe for Chemung County, NY Landfill | Marcellus Drilling News


----------



## RandomVariable (May 8, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

RandomVariable said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Thanks 

You da man.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 8, 2014)

If today's Obama version of the EPA had existed in 1900 you'd be making the electricity to run your Mexican made TV by rubbing two cats together.

Until PETA caught you.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 8, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Big fucking deal. Can't you find something worthwhile to troll on about?
> ...



So who exactly is hanging out at landfills to soak up all this radiation?


----------



## Dot Com (May 8, 2014)

RandomVariable said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I saw that too.  Mr. H, how embarrassing for you.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 8, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Given the seething hatred conservative business seems to have for federal regs (see- OSHA, EPA, etc...) wonder what % of them are disposing of fracking waste properly?  Seems the company below MIGHT have been trying to properly dispose of it but...
> 
> Fracking Truck Sets Off Radiation Alarm At Landfill - Forbes
> 
> ...



So? That would be why they test the stuff. Maybe you'd prefer they put the radioactive stuff back where they got it from.  lol


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Actually, I'm embarrassed for you. 

I tend to speak from first-hand experience. 

And your experience is in.... ?

What exactly?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

I guess my question is what the fuck do you do with your life, Dottie?

I spend my life drilling holes in the ground and navigating the myriad rules, regulations, acts, and edicts of a host of agencies local state and federal. 

I know this shit front and back. For a fact. 

What exactly do you know for a fact, Dot Cumface?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

Maybe Dot Cummie would like to lecture me on the following...

TITLE 62: MINING 
CHAPTER I: DEPARTMENT OF NATURAL RESOURCES
PART 240 THE ILLINOIS OIL AND GAS ACT

PART 240 THE ILLINOIS OIL AND GAS ACT : Sections Listing

I know this shit backwards and forwards. 

And tell me again... what do you know?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

Do NOT... mother fucker... encroach upon that with which  I have dealt for the past 37 years.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

Don't forget to dot your I's and cum your T's.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 8, 2014)

You ain't all bad, Dot Cocker...

you're bad and a half.


----------



## DGS49 (May 9, 2014)

Anyone posting in this forum should AT LEAST have some passing understanding of radiation exposure and its potential harms.  Radiation is all around us and we are bombarded with it 24 hours a day.  There are parts of the country were the radiation levels are many times what they are in other parts of the country, and yet there are no differences in cancers or any other radiation-related illnesses or conditions.  Taking a long flight in a passenger airplane greatly increases exposure to radiation.  The kinds and levels of radiation mentioned in this thread are a joke - no worse than getting an occasional dental X-ray.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 9, 2014)

It comes from outer space!

That harmful, cancer-causing radiation that airline passengers experience.

That's why so many older pilots are bald - hair killed by the rays.

Those are the lucky ones.  Some passengers are sensitive enough that they get skin cancers on the top of their heads from the rays coming through the cabin roof.  Those folks should be wearing lead-lined hairpieces or do hand-stands through about 1/2 of the flight to minimize exposure - but only when the seat-belt sign is off.


----------



## Dot Com (May 9, 2014)

radioactive is radioactive. 

BTW- someone's become unhinged  "mother fucker"


----------



## initforme (May 9, 2014)

If they broke the law, then 

1)  Fine them heavily
2)  Make them pay for the cleanup

Seems pretty simple.  Dumping your stuff where it doesn't belong should be penalized harshly.


----------



## Amelia (May 9, 2014)

And yet Obama is thrilled to take credit for any increase in fuel supplies or revenue which comes from fracking


----------



## Dot Com (May 9, 2014)

the profit-motve, ESPECIALLY in the neo-classical capitalism model, drives people to put profit before morals 

Former Ohio Excavator Pleads Guilty to Dumping Contaminated Fracking Water | DeSmogBlog


----------



## Dot Com (May 10, 2014)

And I haven't even addressed the earthquake issues yet



> April 21, 2014
> 
> CHARLESTON, W.Va. - Tests show that wastewater from gas field landfills contains radioactivity. That is raising concerns about the disposal of Marcellus Shale drill cuttings.
> 
> Bill Hughes, chair, Wetzel County Solid Waste Authority, said *tests on water leaching from the Meadowfill landfill near Bridgeport show widely varying levels of radioactivity, sometimes spiking to 40 times the clean drinking water standard. The radioactivity occurs naturally in the drill cuttings and brine that come from Marcellus gas wells*, he said, so it is in the waste dumped in Meadowfill and other landfills.


- See more at: Marcellus Waste Radioactivity In Water Leaching From Landfills / Public News Service


----------



## HenryBHough (May 10, 2014)

Look at the bright side!

Give people enough radiation and they glow in the dark and eliminate the need for electric lighting.  That means more power plants can be shut down and, Hey Presto, the whole friggin' plante is SAVED...*SAVED*, I tell you, _*SAVED*_!!!!!


----------



## Grandma (May 10, 2014)

RandomVariable said:


> I realize you anti-planet people are a little science challenged but are any one of you aware what gamma radiation does to the human body, or any creature's body for that matter. I could post some really gruesome photos if needed. (I won't, but I could.) That guy driving the truck probably has the life expectancy of about seven more years.



Go ahead and post them.

I wonder if boedicca and Mr H would like landfills in their neighborhoods. The ones that exist only have so much containment space, new landfills have to be created all the time. I suggest they volunteer their towns.


----------



## Grandma (May 10, 2014)

initforme said:


> If they broke the law, then
> 
> 1)  Fine them heavily
> 2)  Make them pay for the cleanup
> ...



The fines take years, maybe decades in court to enforce, and the monetary amount is less than a slap on the wrist. 

As for paying for the cleanup, forget about it. No one knows how to clean up most of our modern toxic messes.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 10, 2014)

How is Ra-226 commonly used? 

 Ra-226 has been used in numerous applications following its discovery over 100 years 
ago. At the beginning of the 20th Century, radium was a popular additive in consumer 
products such as toothpaste, hair creams, and even food items due to its supposed 
beneficial health properties. Such products soon fell out of vogue, and were prohibited 
by authorities in many countries because of the potential health effects. Ra-226 was 
used until the late 1960s/early 1970s in self-luminous paints for watches, aircraft 
switches, clocks, and instrument dials. Because of its gamma emission properties, Ra-
226 was also used in various industrial applications such as radiation monitoring 
instrument calibration facilities, industrial radiography cameras, oil well logging 
instrumentation, and many others.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 10, 2014)

wow, tried to find what the levels were and the possible dangers, 


fuckin krist the government is wordy


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 10, 2014)

RandomVariable said:


> I realize you anti-planet people are a little science challenged but are any one of you aware what gamma radiation does to the human body, or any creature's body for that matter. I could post some really gruesome photos if needed. (I won't, but I could.) That guy driving the truck probably has the life expectancy of about seven more years.



^ doesn't know how much gamma it takes to cause harm but makes a diagnosis of early death anyway.


trolls gotta troll


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 10, 2014)

initforme said:


> If they broke the law, then
> 
> 1)  Fine them heavily
> 2)  Make them pay for the cleanup
> ...



They didn't dump it.


assumers, gotta love the sheep


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 10, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> And I haven't even addressed the earthquake issues yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only utter buffoons think it causes earthquakes

oh wait...


----------



## RGR (May 10, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> And I haven't even addressed the earthquake issues yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So...the people who first demand natural gas at cheap prices, forcing companies to frack wells to give them what they demand, and then when those same people demand they truck this stuff around to poorly constructed landfills rather than the time tested way this stuff was disposed of before that no one had any trouble with, is a problem?

I recommend people stop demanding cheap natural gas, or go back to the old rules that worked fine for generations. But I imagine those solutions just make too much sense.


----------



## RGR (May 10, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > If they broke the law, then
> ...



and back when they DID dump it, it didn't cause problems.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 11, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Big fucking deal. Can't you find something worthwhile to troll on about?
> ...



The radioactivity was incidental. It's not a feature intrinsic to fracking.  The well they were drilling just happened to go through some formations that higher than normal levels of radium.  The same thing could happen when granny pays someone to drill a water well on her property.  You don't actually believe that radium is used as part of the fracking process, do you?


----------



## Dot Com (May 12, 2014)

Taxpayers to pay for fracking pollution if companies go bust | Environment | theguardian.com


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 12, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Taxpayers to pay for fracking pollution if companies go bust | Environment | theguardian.com



Taxpayers will pay to clean up any pollution caused by fracking *if* the companies go bankrupt, after a proposal to make *UK *operators take out insurance against such damage was ruled out by the *government*.


Learn to read your own like buffoon


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 9, 2014)

What happens when you detonate  a 29-kiloton nuclear device at the bottom of a 4,000 ft. well?

Well....

...absolutely nothing. 

"Gasbuggy" tests Nuclear Fracking |American Oil & Gas History

The petrophobic anti-fracking nujobs are a bunch of delusional morons.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 9, 2014)

Enriroloons who aren't living in caves and scampering about buck naked are a major part of the problem.

They just think you are.


----------

